# Video clip of me Deadlifting 170kg-375lb at the NIPF Championships 31st March 2012



## felix42 (Sep 14, 2013)

This is a video clip of me deadlifting 170kg-375lb in the u83kg o40s class which was a PB for me then at the Northern Ireland Powerlifting Federation Deadlft Championships on the 31st March 2012 my bodyweight was 81.2kg but I managed to lift 182.5kg - 402lb in the gym in March this year a new PB.

Felix Mc Alinden NIPF Deadlift Champion 2012 Deadlifting 170kg - YouTube


----------



## Drew83 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice lift bro! Made it look easy.


----------



## felix42 (Sep 16, 2013)

Drew83 said:


> Nice lift bro! Made it look easy.



Thanks very much.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Good lift bro. Surprised. Not many people commented on this. It's impressive bro great lift. How often do you train during the week? How many calories do you eat per day? What is your next big goal for your body?


----------



## felix42 (Sep 18, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Good lift bro. Surprised. Not many people commented on this. It's impressive bro great lift. How often do you train during the week? How many calories do you eat per day? What is your next big goal for your body?



Thanks very much I train 4 days a week I compete in Natural bodybuilding comps as well as Powerlifting ones normally I eat around 4000 cals a day when I am getting ready for a bodybuilding comp I go down to around 2700 or 2800 cals per day. My powerlifting goal for next year is to qualify for and compete at the WDFPF Single Lift World Championships in the Deadlift.


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 18, 2013)

That was way to easy for you.  Great job though!


----------



## felix42 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ezskanken said:


> That was way to easy for you. Great job though!



Thanks very much hopefully I will lift more next time.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Competing on a national stage is truly an honor. I have seen many great get their pro cards over the year. What are the best ways to cut fat? What products do you use for your prep? Do you use any whey protein at all?


----------



## felix42 (Sep 20, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Competing on a national stage is truly an honor. I have seen many great get their pro cards over the year. What are the best ways to cut fat? What products do you use for your prep? Do you use any whey protein at all?



It always great to watch or compete at the big shows. I just reduce my calories gradully during my contest prep when I stop losing weight I just reduce my cals abit more but I never go very low with my calories. My supplements are vitimin C,  a multivitimin and mineral, zinc, magnesium, udo,s choice oil and whey protein.


----------



## Iz_vivit (Sep 20, 2013)

*Video clip of me Deadlifting 170kg-375lb at the NIPF Championships 31st March...*

Great lift mane. But I agree with EZ way too easy for ya though.


----------



## felix42 (Sep 21, 2013)

Iz_vivit said:


> Great lift mane. But I agree with EZ way too easy for ya though.



Thanks very much.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 22, 2013)

Congrats on your achievement!


----------



## felix42 (Sep 22, 2013)

bigcruz said:


> Congrats on your achievement!



Thanks very much.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 23, 2013)

You've probably got another 50 lbs easily when you get those glutes lower/more involved.


----------



## felix42 (Sep 24, 2013)

Merkaba said:


> You've probably got another 50 lbs easily when you get those glutes lower/more involved.



Thanks very much I hope you are right about another 50 lbs I will work on my form.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Oct 28, 2013)

Good pull!


----------



## felix42 (Nov 9, 2013)

Warriorblaze said:


> Good pull!



Thanks very much.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 10, 2013)

Awesome.  Also, when compared with your new vid, it shows just how much you have leaned out for your upcoming show.  Great job!


----------



## felix42 (Nov 11, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Awesome. Also, when compared with your new vid, it shows just how much you have leaned out for your upcoming show. Great job!



Thanks very much.


----------

